# Problème impression: pas assez de mémoire allouée



## vario39 (12 Septembre 2005)

petit probleme avec os9, j'ai une imprimante lexmark optra e312 et quand j'essaye d'imprimer j'ai un super message qui me dit qu' il n'y a pas assez de memoire pour imprimer et que le service d'impression reprendra apres
j'ai deja essaye d'alloue plus de memoire mais sans succes
comment resoudre ce probleme ?
comment supprimer entierement cette imprimante ?
par avance merci pour l'aide apporte


----------



## gile (13 Septembre 2005)

A essayer : supprimer le service d'impression (présent sur le bureau sans doute) et en recréer un à partir du sélecteur. Est-ce que le message apparait systématiquement à chaque impression ?


----------



## vario39 (14 Septembre 2005)

le message apparait a la premiere impression ensuite a chaque essai d'impression
rien ne se passse meme pas de message erreur

comment reinstaller le service impression depuis le selecteur ?


----------



## gile (14 Septembre 2005)

avant de recréer un service d'impression, assure-toi que l'imprimante soit allumée. Si il a eu des plantages avant. Tu peux l'éteindre et l'allumer.
Dans le sélecteur - côté gauche soit tu vas trouvé une icone avec ton imprimante soi tu passes par le gestionnaire d'impression d'apple (Laserwriter8) soit par celui d'Adobe (AdobePS). Quand tu cliques dessus si tout vas bien le nom de ton imprimante va apparaîre côté droit. il n'y a plus qu'à la sélectionner. Ensuite tu peux faire des réglages soit par le sélecteur soit en sélectionnant lee serveur d'impression qui a du apparaître sur le bureau.

NB est-ce que le message apparaît quelquesoit le fichier que tu veux imprimer ?


----------

